# New to AT, In from Arizona



## Chad G (Mar 2, 2009)

Had my Hoyt Raptor since it was new, still enjoying it, used up 1 rest, and lots of peep sites, I use a single/double release its old school. It was a present for my 18th BDay, taken care of it well. Taking a step back from the EBR gun forums for awhile, cause...well arrows are reusable almost indefinately and I can enjoy it on my property w/out the man coming to the house. 

Main interests are DIY projects, including string to arm contacts and painful swelling afterwards .


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chad G. Have fun here.


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Chad G said:


> Main interests are DIY projects, including string to arm contacts and painful swelling afterwards .


Been there, done that :embara: :welcomesign: to AT


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Hooray! Another Arizonan on the board!

Welcome!

-Steve


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, another from Arizona.


----------



## Chad G (Mar 2, 2009)

Such awesome weather, I cant complain. I just wish that pigeons would sit still long enough to draw on.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

welcome


----------

